# Fly Recommendations



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Folks, 
Headed up to the Uinta's next week (Wed 24-Sun 29) to take my boys on their first horse pack trip. Planning as of right now to head up Brown Duck Mountain area and fish Kidney Lake and the other lakes in the area. Was curious what y'all would recommend for flies up there. Here's what I plan to take as of now, if you have any others to add to the list I'd appreciate the insight. If you'd recommend any lakes over others in that area I would also appreciate that insight. Thanks in advance!

Royal Wolf, Hares Ear, Caddis, Renegades, Mosquitos, Black Gnats, Black Ants, Adams, BWO's in sizes 12-20


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Those sounds like a good array. I might an stimulator myself for a dry dropper setup but that is one of my successful go to options for dusk fishing mountain lakes. The biggest cutthroat I've ever caught was actually off a massive stone fly larvae in the Uintahhhs but that was probably dumb luck. 

I haven't fished that exact basin but I've never found fish in the Uintaz Mts (just messing with Goob) to be very picky outside a few high pressure lakes. I backpacked past Kidney Lake but I spent roughly 14 hours a day in my tarp tent because of thunderstorms and never got to fish there. 

Enjoy the trip. I miss that range. Share some pics if you get a chance so folks like me can live vicariously through your trip.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Don’t forget about wooly buggers, leach patterns, pheasant tails, other subsurface patterns when they aren’t hitting on top or when the water is choppy.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We've hit some high mtn lakes the past week. Can't beat renegades. Shine always helps in the lakes. I'd take some bead head hares ears, bead head prince, and bead head pheasant tails- sizes 12-14. Also some epoxy brassies sizes 10-14. Like these: (or other brassies)
https://www.bigyflyco.com/epoxybrass-detail.htm

Also make sure you have some small split shots to get the fly down. A spinning rod and the above flies 2' behind a small filled bubble works well too. And the roll cast is your friend. You probably know all that, but just in case..... 
We caught all we wanted on the last high country trips using the above set ups. Good luck.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Great suggestions above. I’ve got nothing more to add, just a second to what you’ve been told.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Gents! Knew you guys would have some good info. We're looking forward to it. Should be a ton of fun. The boys are really excited. I'll try and remember to take pics. I'm terrible at documenting things like this so I told my wife I would do better since she's not coming along. Thanks again!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I completely agree with everyone else. You'll be well prepared with the array of flies you're packing up there. One of my favorite searching/attractor patterns for anywhere, including high mountain lakes is the goddard's caddis. Just a big juicy looking bug that floats really well.

Let us know how the trip goes.


----------



## Dizzy (Jan 4, 2012)

Anytime you're fishing near/above treeline, be sure to have an assortment of scud patterns along. If keeping it simple, olive scud in size 12-14 should do the trick. I never head to the mountains without them. Smoky olive scud has been my best producer, especially on brook trout lakes. If you're catching fish with bright colors (and brightly colored flesh), you can be certain that they are on a steady diet of crustaceans... scuds (and sometime Fairy Shrimp).


Everything else you mentioned looks good too. Pretty short menu at that altitude.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Gent's, wanted to drop a line and say thanks. We went up into the Brown Duck Basin and had a ton of fun last week. We left Wednesday morning and horsebacked into Island Lake and set up camp. Stayed til Sunday and came home. My boys were able to get their first fish on fly rods and had an absolute ball. We fished Kidney, Island, Brown Duck, Big Dog, Tworoose, and Rudolph. Caught some beautiful fish and just had a really good time. The mosquitoes were horrendous. We had the most luck on a #14 Adams, but had takers on basically everything recommended. The fish were pretty hungry and weren't to picky, which helped. The colors of the fish were amazing. We kept a few for dinner Saturday night and they were delicious. I attached a few pictures. It was disappointing to have to come down. Beautiful country and was a lot of fun.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Gent's, wanted to drop a line and say thanks. We went up into the Brown Duck Basin and had a ton of fun last week. We left Wednesday morning and horsebacked into Island Lake and set up camp. Stayed til Sunday and came home. My boys were able to get their first fish on fly rods and had an absolute ball. We fished Kidney, Island, Brown Duck, Big Dog, Tworoose, and Rudolph. Caught some beautiful fish and just had a really good time. The mosquitoes were horrendous. We had the most luck on a #14 Adams, but had takers on basically everything recommended. The fish were pretty hungry and weren't to picky, which helped. The colors of the fish were amazing. We kept a few for dinner Saturday night and they were delicious. I attached a few pictures. It was disappointing to have to come down. Beautiful country and was a lot of fun.


Congrats on a successful trip! Looks awesome!


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the report and photos.

It's been years since my wife and I back packed that country so it brought back some fond memories. We would always wait until about the second week in August and we were able to miss most of the mosquitoes.

The fun thing about the Uintah's is there are so many lakes, so close together, if you don't find fish in one walk 15-20 minutes and try another one.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey man good job getting them boys out and about. And fer makin me jealous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Congrats on a great trip. Always tough coming down from the mountains, even with mosquitoes. 

And great job on getting hooked.


----------

